# Neutered male and intact female together?



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, this might sound like a weird question, but I was talking to my neighbor about how I wanted to rescue two males and get them neutured so that I can have males and females. But she told me that when you put rats of different sexes together, they will lose interest in their owner and want to socialize with the rats of the opposite sex. Is this true?

This sounded kind of wierd to me, and I doubt its true, but I figured I should ask.

Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HAHAHAH....thats hilarious!!!!

My neutered boys loooove their intact and spayed girlfriends. 

But they also love me just as much, albeit differently.

My neutered boy Dilbert has been nursemaiding one of his sick cagemates...always cuddled up to her, or nearby, and being very gentle. He was her pillow here, and she yawned so he touched her nose to make sure she was okay.










And here he is loving on Mom









And here he got swarmed by other rats but he didn't care as long as one body part was touching me...hehehe









Someone had better tell him he is acting "wrong"


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

As stated, that's total hogwash, and quite amusing! My neutered boy loves his "girlfriends" (one is spayed, one isn't but both will be shortly), but he's no less social with me by any means.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That's so silly, Jake loves his girlies.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Awwww! I thought she was full of it. Haha.

Does getting a boy neutered make him more active like a girl or do they still stay squishy and lazy?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it didn't seem to affect bribery but he was neutered at 8 weeks. stewie got lazier but also more affectionate with me and he was neutered at approx. 1 and 1/2 years. i think it might depend on age but these are the only two neutered boys i've had. probably not enough to make a generality.


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is a neutured male able to reduce aggression in a female? (just wondered that all..lol) sorry for hijacking post!

all those ratties are abso gorg! ;D


----------



## Nicomuse (Sep 25, 2008)

My neutered males became more affectionate with me than before they were fixed. But they are definitely happier in with all of the girls. They used to fight like crazy with each other, but now they are pals and really take care of the girls.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a neutered male and non spayed female and they still both love me jsut as much as they ever did. They play with each other adn me with no aggression towards me at all.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

To avoid lazy squishes, keep your rats thin. 
But in all, I've noticed that a neuter does "revitalize" my males and make them more happy.


----------

